# what could be causing the diarrhea?



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

last sunday I came home from work to diarrhea everywhere. it was pretty bad very smelly very wet it last two days and after i saw blood i called one of the vets i work with. per his recommendations i stopped feeding her for 24 hrs and gave her some flagyl to calm the colon.

i couldn't figure out what this was from because she didn't eat anything strange she was eating the same food, and we were pretty much on the exact same routine we had been for the past6 months.

after the no eating for 24 hours i put her on rice for two days then i started her back on her normal food on friday night. at first her stool was stiill a little lose but it hardened up quickly and before i left for work this past sunday morning it was a perfect color, perfect size and perfect consistency.

when i came home that night there was diarrhea everywhere again. so i bagged it up and took it in for a fecal. they found no parasites. they want me to bring her in for an exam but i dont want to pay for it because i know there is nothing they can tell me without making me pay for blood work as well.

she is acting COMPLETELY normal, drinking normal still. she hasn't eaten for about 24 hours so im going to put her back on the rice.

the ONLY possible that i can think of thats causing this is that i may have picked up a bad bag of food? i bought the same flavor the same brand (nature's valley Instinct grain-free which she looooves) but right before the first case of diarrhea i had moved over to a new bag.

any thoughts or ideas? is it possible for the bag to be bad?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It's possible that something in the bag went bad. She's home alone all day, is she penned up? Or have free roaming of the house? Is she getting into something around the house? Some plants can cause problems, too. How old is she? How long has she been on this food? It may be some ingredient that she has an allergy to. Good luck finding what's going on with her, I been through it several times and its not fun.


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

when i am at work she stays in my room, which i have no food in there so thats why i dont think she is getting in to anything irregular. she's a year and a half so i know its nothing like parvo and she went through one whole bag of the food with no problems. im putting her back on rice right now and probalby going to incorporate chicken tomorrow. then im going to slowly incorporate the kibble again, because maybe i just threw her back on that too fast? if anyone has any other insight it would be much appreciated


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd be doing what you are doing. I might add a teaspoon of canned pumpkin and/or some Pedialyte in with the chicken and rice mixture.

Poor little one. Hope she is better soon. Tummy trouble is no fun!


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks i will try the pumpkin.

i havent been on here in a while, but jesuschick, have ruby's ears still not stood up yet??! haahaha too cute!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

sjm said:


> i havent been on here in a while, but jesuschick, have ruby's ears still not stood up yet??! haahaha too cute!!!


No. I'd say at almost 14 months they are as they will be. She will be our perpetual puppy! haha!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ditto the canned pumpkin. A whole can goes a long way; so you can actually spoon it into an ice cube tray and freeze it, then pop them out and put them in a ziplock baggy to store in the freezer for later use. That's what we do, good to have on hand for upset tummies. 

I too would be leary of the new bag of food. Just to be safe, will the place you bought it from let you do an exchange?? I'm sure if you explain you think there could be a problem with it they'd be glad to know that information, in case anyone else has complained about it.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hopeing her little belly is doing better


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

Ugh she is not... Threw up her rice from last night in the bed this morning when I left for class. I really can't afford X-rays and blood tests right now I'm not sure what to do


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

ok well she just pooped. it wasn't hard like her normal poops but it was definitely harder than the diarrhea she had a few days ago. also part of it that came out was kind of a yellow-green color... im going to feed her just rice again tonight small portions several times. we'll see if that helps..


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

just gave a bit of food

started off with an 1/8 of flagyl then i gave her a tsp of the canned pumpkin, then i gave her some chicken and rice (about half the amount i normally give her) and finished it with another tsp of pumpkin.

no running to the door yet, but she's sniffing around for more food. if she's not searching for food she's staring me dead in the eyes as if she's begging for more!! gah its making me a lil guilty! but i will persist. im going to a short study group soon and when i come back i will give her a little more. then we'll see what will come out the other end ... ...


----------

